# Builders Model "City of Hereford"



## jeffs (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi all,

Just by accident, I came across Christies Auction site on the net and found that the builders model of the first ship I worked on is up for auction expecting to sell for about AUD $9000. If I had some spare cash I would bid!.
Great memories of joining it in Manchester and sailing through canal to Liverpool then on to Glasgow. Great fun for boy from Plymouth to be able to visit the Cavern Club in the 60s!
My first job was to help lower the funnel to negotiate bridges. Memories! Does anyone know if her name was changed ?

regards jeffs


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

renamed City of Glasgow in 1971,
1978 sold to Porter Shipping Co Greece, renamed Myrna,
Broken up Kaoshiung 1980.
Did the same thing when she was the C/o Glasgow, sailed from Glasgow, lowered the telescopic foremast, took all day ! At E
astham the shore gang took 20 mins to to the same to the after mast, then off came the funnel top, great fun.


----------



## jeffs (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info John, I plan to tread the paths of my MN days in March and travel on the Ship Canal if its possible.

Regards Jeff Smith


----------



## oglebilluk (Mar 14, 2006)

jeffs said:


> Thanks for the info John, I plan to tread the paths of my MN days in March and travel on the Ship Canal if its possible.
> 
> Regards Jeff Smith


You can make this trip by Mersey Ferry, next years timetable starts late April. See their web site for details of an interesting day out

Bill


----------



## jeffs (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for this info Bill. I am looking forward to it. Now i have to remember the pub that was close to the dock. Hopefully its still there !

Regards

Jeff Smith


----------

